

Advanced Git tips (slides) - thibaut_barrere
http://git-tips.heroku.com/

======
boskone
It is / can be surprising who on your team will have the most problems on a
Git from SVN migration. Sometimes ol' CVS/SVN warhorses have too much to
unlearn, sometimes simple devs who never bothered to progress beyond the
minimal clicks with SVN/IDE to get code up and down discover the true Qi of
source control management as they discover git's capabilities.

One nice thing about git vs. svn is when you reach enough mastery you can make
that repo dance to your tune. At some point you and git are one and working
together. SVN was always some kind of imposing, opposing force; one that I had
to fool into doing my desire.

One clueless contractor could put your SVN repo into hell-and-gone. With git I
told the team, "don't worry, go for it; unless you do something really
strange, there's nothing you can do that I can't recover from."

------
bcl
These slides are worthless without the talk. Instead go download his excellent
book (or buy it) from <http://progit.org>

~~~
JustAGeek
I agree that most of the slides would require further explanation but I still
found a bunch of commands I've never heard of and actually could make use of,
eg git bundle and git rerere.

So it's not totally worthless.

~~~
brettmjohnson
Although not totally worthless, it is nearly so. It is ~350 slides, most with
a single word. To find those commands you've never heard of, you have to wade
through a deluge of meaningless, when out-of-context, crap. Most readers, like
me, probably said "not worth the time" after about 20 slides.

------
timmaah
I'd love to learn a bit more about git, but this is pretty worthless as just
the slides.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
These ones are advanced tips. I'll send you more beginner resources later on.

~~~
timmaah
Advanced tips is what I was looking for. I can see it being some standalone
material, perhaps I shouldn't just be browsing over it.

------
empika
am i being an idiot? I can't see a way to change slides :s

~~~
nickcharlton
Click inside the content, then use the keyboard arrow keys to move around.

~~~
Loic
For someone looking only at the tips, this is sadly very unfriendly.
Basically, you need to click or press more than 300 times on your keyboard to
go through. This cannot be used as a reference even so some stuff were
interesting (I gave up at slide 84). I welcome a reformatting as a cheat sheet
by a courageous reader :)

~~~
JustAGeek
You can find some of the tips here: <http://mislav.uniqpath.com/2010/07/git-
tips>

------
amix
We recently switched from SVN to Git and the transition has been painful -
last week there has been at least one issue pr. day that has stopped work and
that needed to be addressed. Personally, I have used Git before via github and
it has worked well (tho' my usage was mostly doing small updates, no branches,
no merges etc.)

My current impression of Git is that it's very powerful, but too low level and
not that user friendly. I am currently evaluating Mercurial, since it seems to
be easier to use and more user friendly.

Anybody have experiences working with both Git and Mercurial with a team of
5-10 people?

~~~
yummyfajitas
There is little technical reason to choose Git over Mercurial or vice versa.
Their usage is extremely similar. Git exposes a few more internals, and lets
you fix mistakes more easily. For sharing branches which are incomplete, git's
`rebase -i` is also somewhat superior to mercurial queues.

Overall, I've found git to be marginally better than hg.

The real killer feature that git has is that git talks to github and svn.
Mercurial only talks to bitbucket (sorry guys, network effects are important
and github won).

~~~
kree10
The genius thing about git-svn is not that it only "talks" to svn: using git-
svn (you could say subversively) converts your repo to git. One day, when
somebody suggests dumping svn for git, you can skip the "but how do we
preserve all that history if we switch" conversation, because it's already
done.

~~~
brodie
Mercurial's hgsubversion works just like this as well:
<http://mercurial.aragost.com/kick-start/hgsubversion.html>

------
callmeed
I'd just like to add that Scott was by far the best speaker I saw at RailsConf
'09.

A lot of great hackers/founders are dry and boring presenters. They could
learn a lot from watching him.

------
adam-_-
These types of presentations do not work on an iPhone :(

